# Wyndham Grand Desert or Grandview



## May mom (Feb 3, 2012)

Going to a conference in LV that's at Caesar's, which is the closer and better resort, Grand Desert or Grandview?  Thanks.


----------



## BevL (Feb 3, 2012)

Grandview is far removed from what I consider the Strip, you'll need a car.

Grand Desert is walkable to the strip and a cab would not be that expensive if you don't want a car.

Units are comparable, in my opinion.

I'd take the Grand Desert just for the convenience factor.


----------



## derb (Feb 3, 2012)

Grand desert is definitely closer, with walking distance while 
Grandview is at least 5 miles down from the strip.

Both are very nice with Grand Desert getting the edge.


----------



## Dori (Feb 4, 2012)

Both are very nice resorts, but I would recommend the Grand Desert for its proximity to the strip.

Dori


----------



## am1 (Feb 4, 2012)

grand desert in a landslide.


----------



## timeos2 (Feb 4, 2012)

am1 said:


> grand desert in a landslide.



Agreed 150%


----------



## randkb (Feb 6, 2012)

Grand Desert would be my choice.


----------



## randkb (Feb 6, 2012)

Grand Desert is not only much closer to the strip, it has free transportation to Harrod's which is in the center of the strip.


----------



## May mom (Feb 9, 2012)

Thanks much! I booked Grand Desert.


----------

